

Ask HN: Any Hardware hackers here? - thirstysoul

Hey HN,
I am looking for a hardware hacker to help me with a education project that I am working on.
Could you email me at michaelabehsera@gmail.com if you are one, thank you :)
======
Gussy
Sent you an email, maybe I can help you out :)

